# Help! Advise on egg collection?



## Joannag84 (May 15, 2017)

So I was booked in for FET tomorrow and the FE didn't survive the thaw. 
I'm a surrogate for my brother and his wife so now they wil try for another egg collection and do a fresh transfer.
Does anyone have any info on this? As in, what is the first step in egg collection, meds etc? 
Anything would be appreciated
Xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
[/quote]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi Joanna, are they creating the embryos between the two of them? It sounds like they will need to do a fresh IVF cycle and there are all manner of different protocols, taking somewhere between 2-4+ weeks, which you would need to be synced up with too. I imagine you may be going along to the treatment planning with them?  Xx


----------



## Joannag84 (May 15, 2017)

Hi madam thanks so much for replying 
Yeh they had a frozen embryo so iv already had my prostap injection, started my progynova and now just started my lubion injections. Had my lining scan yesterday and all looked good, was 9mm so the transfer was planned for tomorrow.
Will they take me off all the meds to start them all again In a few weeks once my sis in law has her egg retrieval etc? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

sorry to hear that, horrible to be all set to go and then not. It must be very distressing for all 3 of you.    

you will need to stop now and have your next AF.. I would expect that your sis in law will have to downreg and get everything started again for a full IVF? What did they do the last time (to get the frosties in the first place)? I would expect that it could be a month or two before you are back at this stage again unfortunately (by the time she is in a position to start the stims for the egg collection)


----------

